# Track width and reach



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Very new kid off the block. Just planning my layout and I am considering a shelf style (around the room layout). I will have a bench height of 37.5" and I am seeking feedback re the width of the bench. Is 30" width too far too reach? Could I go wider or should it be narrower?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Take something that is 37" high that you can lean over. With a tape in hand reach out as far as you are comfortable with and not hitting the top of the area because you could damage buildings, trees or something else and use that measurement. 
My table is at 42" and 33" wide but I'm also over 6' tall so I have a longer reach. This is how I set my table up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jim At 37.5" you should be able to go at least 30" wide no doubt more, the wider the better as long as you can comfortably reach the track as Davidfd85 suggested.

If you leave 2 or 3 inches between the track and the wall for backdrop scenery you don't have to reach that area all that much, except to put in the backdrops. You can use a stool or something to reach that area. One of the biggest mistakes I made was to put the track too close to the wall. No room for scenery or 2 dimensional buildings etc.

With the space you have and an around the wall shelf set up you can have a very nice railroad. :thumbsup:

Dig through all the threads relevant to your layout and you'll get a wealth of information and ideas.

Magic


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks to both you guys. All very helpful. I will search for shelf layouts Magic.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

FarmerJim said:


> Very new kid off the block. Just planning my layout and I am considering a shelf style (around the room layout). I will have a bench height of 37.5" and I am seeking feedback re the width of the bench. Is 30" width too far too reach? Could I go wider or should it be narrower?



Depends on the length of your arms Jim.....welcome aboard.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I concur with all the recommendations thus far. Also, design your scenery layout with ease of access in mind. I guarantee the place for a derailment, loss of power, turnout problems, will be in the least accessible place on your layout. At our club most all structures are placed in there locations, not glued down. If you are going to have tunnels or hidden staging yards ensure you can get to any place within them with relative ease. We have a long hillside right next to a long straight away, so we put hinges at the top of the hillside so we can lift it out of the way to get to the track. That section of track was against a wall and that was the only logical means to get to the track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When your planning don't forget to take into account the amount of bend your back will have too. Working in the bent position for long periods might affect your back.

If you have some sort a step stool you can extend your reach with it.

You got some $$$ by one of these.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I would LOVE to have one of those beauties.  But, don't have a spare arm or leg right now
Santa keeps forgetting to bring one......the Easter bunny let me down too (again) 
Maybe I could file an insurance claim for my aching back, then use the $$$ to buy one of those gems? 
Just hopin' and wishin',
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> I would LOVE to have one of those beauties.  But, don't have a spare arm or leg right now
> Santa keeps forgetting to bring one......the Easter bunny let me down too (again)
> Maybe I could file an insurance claim for my aching back, then use the $$$ to buy one of those gems?
> Just hopin' and wishin',
> Bob


You better watch what you say, lately everyone has been picking on you. :smokin::dunno:
More evidence, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=269415&postcount=1002

You don't want to get the Easter bunny mad at you too?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess I'll just go to my room and shut up! :eyes:


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

big ed said:


> When your planning don't forget to take into account the amount of bend your back will have too. Working in the bent position for long periods might affect your back.
> 
> If you have some sort a step stool you can extend your reach with it.
> 
> ...


got to look into one of these, if a 200 pound guy can lay down on top of this thing i can work on the motor in my truck (2006 F250 4X4 stock height). :smilie_daumenpos:

ouch 3 bills.....
.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks packnrack.
Still not totally decided on shelf around the room or one of the other 2 layouts.


----------

